# Fruit Tingle Halfmoon



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I set up my dragon halfmoon spawn today  The males sale name was Fruit Tingle and it managed to stick. Hes probably the only fish I have that has a slightly original name. 

The male was an impulse buy, he was listed as a superdelta so was nice and cheap. While I was deciding what to do with him I found this girl who was also a bit cheap so here we are.
They both have quite a few flaws but to be honest this is mainly just a fun spawn. Im curious about the colour these two will produce. Male has a royal blue sheen to his scales so will be interesting to see how that plays out when crossed to a dragon

The pair has been introduced today and male went straight to work to build a nest. The female seems more keen than he does, but we'll see how they go... But at this rate I will likely release the girl tomorrow 

Heres the pair























Bubblenest being built









I have my fingers crossed for a peaceful spawn


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

That is a lovely pair you got there!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks! Im pretty curious to see what they produce :-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If this was the 'Fruit Tingle' male Jodi had up for sale a while ago, I was _so_ close to putting a bid in for him. 

Hopefully it is a peaceful spawn as I would hate to see those fins ripped to shreds. Look forward to seeing what these two produce.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha yeah it was! I was really surprised and relieved no one else put any bids on him


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful!!! I love all your spawns!!! Great video too! Makes me want to start up a spawn again... All I need is a pair and some food.... Why must you tempt me with all the beautiful spawns you have going on?!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

wow, great looking!
Keep us informed on the "progress" !!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

gl with the baby making ^^


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

BlueInkFish said:


> Beautiful!!! I love all your spawns!!! Great video too! Makes me want to start up a spawn again... All I need is a pair and some food.... Why must you tempt me with all the beautiful spawns you have going on?!


Mwahaha! do it!!! let me drool over your spawnlogs again!!

I released the girl last night becuase they were both ready to go. Checked on them this morning and found spawning fish :-D

They were looking a bit suspicious under the nest


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tiggylumpkins (Oct 13, 2016)

Ah nice!

I get my fish from jodi also.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Eggs have hatched!! :-D 
Fruity has a short attention span and is easily distracted, but he seems to be keeping his fry alive which is all I need him to do


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Tiggylumpkins said:


> Ah nice!
> 
> I get my fish from jodi also.


Awesome! She definitely has some of the nicest fish in the country, its hard resisting when the weekend auctions come round lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The female is okay, but man, I love that male you got! Like the "Fruit Tingle" name too lol.

Glad Fruity is taking care of his fry. Honestly few things in a spawning is more frustrating than a bad daddy fish.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Subbing! Love to see how this turns out.


----------



## kbraz303 (Oct 15, 2016)

First, I must say I love the name Fruit Tingle for your male, haha! And second I'm really excited to see how the color turns out, it seems like there's potential for some really cool babies!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha thanks  Fruity is my favourite boy, hes not very smart but he tries his best

Oh yeah lazy males are the worst thing! They drive you crazy

Heres some pics of the babies when they were still in the nest, they turned free swimming today and got their first feed of ve


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Woah, beautiful pictures! You're male is VERY vibrant! Also cool close ups ^_^


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

We managed to get velvet so there arent many fry from this spawn (maybe a blessing in disguise after my recent batches of 400...) will probably do a respawn eventually. The babies that survived are eating bbs now and getting bigger

In the meantime heres a few more Fruity pics


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww, sorry about the Velvet :/

Side note. Father is gorgeous!


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

Those pictures are gorgeous! Do you mind sharing some tips on how you get those pics? I'm lucky if my boy stays still long enough


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

This guy just poses naturally, he pretty much moves in slow motion and holds his poses for the camera so photos of him are quite easy. My other guys are hard to do though

I only recently discovered how to make black backgrounds like that, basically you just raise the f stop so the camera can only take black photos and then use the flash to illuminate the fish only. Very easy and you dont even need a black background for it because the camera thinks everything is black. 
The hard part is figuring how much flash you need to use, so theres a bit of trial and error before you find the right settings for your fish...only problem now is that Ive messed with the settings and cant remember what ones I used to take normal photos...so Im going back to trial and error again haha


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks so much!

Your fish are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Havent updated these guys in a while but they are all on dry food and developing well :-D 

They are growing dragon scales









and males are staring to show


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Little Fruit Tingles! What sort of colours are you seeing from this pairing? Mostly similar to what is shown in the nets?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They are so cute. Yeah mostly look like those two but there are also a couple with colourless fins, not sure if its going to turn into orange or yellow so will need to wait and see


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

Will any of these babies be for sale I love the yellow!! Wow!


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Evil Trilobite with the beautiful fish lives in Australia.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

So, (completely off topic) Trilobite, do you actually collect any trilobites/ other fossils?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Hopefish said:


> So, (completely off topic) Trilobite, do you actually collect any trilobites/ other fossils?


Haha I had some really nice ammonites but not trilobites. There was actually a cool shop back home that had all types of fossils, rocks and minerals, even little fossilized fish

I studied geology and actually hated sedimentology, but fossils were the only part I payed attention in. Then one day I decided to join a forum and fossils were on my mind so tried trilobite and it was free
@TribalElephant, they will be eventually if you are in australia


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yellow babies! :-D and a interesting combo of masked and non masked fish























































Heres a jarred boy


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I am seeing 0 of your pictures, and I am sad. ;-;


----------

